# UL Wind Vest Needed



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I went on a ride the other day and the forecast called for cold rain. Got out there and it was clear and warm. Awesome except my vest and a glove fell out of my over stuffed jersey pockets.

My vest was an ultra light thing from MontBell. It weighed just 1.1 oz and packed down to like 4" x 2" x 1". I would like to replace it with something similarly gossemer, but cycling specific and preferably mesh back. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

yeah, stick a plastic grocery bag under your jersey. No joke, I'm being serious here. I learned this the hard way when I under dressed, got desperate and dug one out of the trash at a store but I learned it works just as good as a vest, is lighter, cost nothing and can be disposable.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^ curious as to what kind of response this garners.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Tyvek envelopes are pretty popular around here. Slide one in and boom, wind block panel up front.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

9W9W said:


> ^^^ curious as to what kind of response this garners.


The only response I've ever gotten was: "^^^ curious as to what kind of response this garners"

The trash digging incident was a solo ride though. I've since done it (with a bag from home, not mid ride dumpster dive) on group rides but I doubt anyone knew I had a grocery bag under my jersey.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Tyvek envelopes are pretty popular around here. Slide one in and boom, wind block panel up front.


That's a really good idea. Should I decide to 'upgrade' my grocery bag I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They're free at any post office or can be ordered online and delivered to the house free. I find them to be the right size and when they're fairly new they're quite stiff and maybe a little uncomfortable, the corners can dig in a little. When they're wrinkled/softened up a little I find they still do the job. Pretty cool stuff. You can get Tyvek sleeves too and pack all three into a pocket with room to spare.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Got a slightly less ghetto option the Sportful Hot Pack Ultralight looks pretty nice and gets good reviews on Wiggle. 

http://www.wiggle.com/sportful-hot-pack-ultralight-vest/


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

PI makes a Barrier Elite wind vest that folds up and fits a in a jersey pocket pretty well. 
Their Pro vest is even thinner but more of a rain vest.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love my PI Pro Barrier Vest. It's not mesh on the back, but it regulates temp very well. 
The only thing I don't like is it will flap on the shoulders at higher speeds. 
They used to make an Aero version that you might be able to find. Reviews say it doesn't flap. 

I'd also look at Sportful's Hot Pack line as well.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You really need to buy a piece of plastic to use as a wind block, really, you need to buy one. Go to the store now or amazon & have it shipped to your house. Really, right now before you forget. 
And get a soft one!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A lightweight wind vest is the one piece of cycling outerwear I use the most. A vest, arm warmers and knee warmers can get me down into the upper 40s and will all fit my jersey pockets. In really cold weather, 32 and lower, I'll take it along and add it over or under my cycling jacket if needed. It makes a huge difference. 

I have two, a very light and compact Castelli and a slightly bulkier Specialized. Both are older and not current models, and both have fully ventilated mesh backs, which I think is key in helping let sweat escape and preventing any billowing.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a smoking deal on the Louis Garneau Nova Vest for less than $20:

Louis Garneau Nova Bike Vest - Men's - REI.com

I have one and it works great. A bonus is that the vest has pockets so you don't have to try to reach under it to get to jersey pockets.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

If you don't want to go the Tyvek/plastic route, consider one of these Weather Warrior bib vests: Bicycle and Performance underwear by Weather Warrior. Sometimes I ride with a Wind Vest, but other times this wind bib works better for me, especially when I am wearing a warm jersey, but I need some wind protection on my chest. Then, the wind bib is a solution that works for me....


----------

